
Natural Stupidity is more dangerous than Artificial Intelligence - JulienRbrt
https://www.kdnuggets.com/2017/10/natural-stupidity-more-dangerous-artificial-intelligence.html
======
guywaffle
Seems like your problem is a lack of discipline, not technology.

